# مشـــروع تخـــرج .. ســــوق الاوراق المــاليــة



## علي بن سجاد (28 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

...انا خريج هندسة معماري جامعة البصرة - العراق 

يشرفني ان اكون احد اعضاء ملتقاكم المميز 

الذي ساعدنا كثيرا ايام الدراسة في الجامعة 

من خلال البحوث والمشاريع المميزة التي لم نلقاها في مواقع اخرى .. 

احب ان اقدم لكم مشروعي للتخرج .. 

مشروع .. ســـوق الاوراق المالية (البورصة)

ويشرفني ان اسمع ارائكم وانتقاداتكم 

وسوف اجعله في عدة مشاركات 


بسم الله نبتدئ :: 


1- صورة بانوراما كاملة للمشروع 





2- واجهة اولى :





3- واجهة ثانية :



​


----------



## علي بن سجاد (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*الجزء الثاني ...*



نتابع معكم اخواني .. 

4- واجهة ثالثة :





5- واجهة رابعة :






6- المخططات ... وهي مرسومة ببرنامج الماكس ايضاً 

أ - مخطط الطابق الارضي :






ب- الطابق الاول :





ج - مخطط الطابق الثاني


----------



## علي بن سجاد (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*الجزء الثالث ...*



نرجع من جديد .. 


د - مخطط الطابق الرابع :







هـ - مخطط الطابق المتكرر ... 







7- مجموعة من اللقطات المنظورية .. من عدة اماكن 


1-





2-




3-




يتبــــع ..


----------



## علي بن سجاد (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*الجزء الرابع .....*



نتـــابع من جديد .. 

4- 





5-





6-





7-





8-





9-





يتـــــبع ..


----------



## علي بن سجاد (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*الجزء الخامس ...*


نتابع معكم اخواني .. 

10- 





11-





12-





13-





14-
مقطع منظوري يبين الهيكل الانشائي للمبنى ..






15-





16-






يتبــــــــع ...


----------



## علي بن سجاد (29 ديسمبر 2007)

وفي الجزء الاخير احب ان اقدم لكم 

الفكرة واصلها ونشوئها 

والمراحل التي ادت الى تطورها .. 

والتي ادت الى تكوين الشكل المعماري من الناحية الفلسفية 

والمعمارية بشكل خاص

ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت في ذلك 

ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير

تحياتي وشكري لكم


----------



## سوداني (29 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم 
تحية طيبة ... 
في البدء ...جهد مقدر وعمل رائع وجميل ..اتمنى لك دوام التقدم والموفقية 

اعجبتني نظرتك للموضوع في هذا الجزء 


الفكرة واصلها ونشوئها 

والمراحل التي ادت الى تطورها .. 

والتي ادت الى تكوين الشكل المعماري من الناحية الفلسفية 

والمعمارية بشكل خاص

===============


----------



## علي بن سجاد (31 ديسمبر 2007)

حبيبي الغالي واخوي المحترم 

شكرا جزيلا لك على المرور 

وعلى نقدك الجميل ورأيك المميز 

ما ننحرم منكم 

وتقبلوا تحياتي 

الف شكر


----------



## حسام بشير (31 ديسمبر 2007)

هذا عمل رائع ومميز جدا


----------



## علي بن سجاد (2 يناير 2008)

مشكور حبيبي حسام على المرور 

وعلى ردك المميز 

تسلم والله


----------



## سبع الليل (2 يناير 2008)

*جميل جميل جداً 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
نفع الله بك أمتك أخي الكريم وزادك الله من العلم والمعرفة*


----------



## علي بن سجاد (3 يناير 2008)

سبع الليل قال:


> *جميل جميل جداً
> ماشاء الله تبارك الله
> نفع الله بك أمتك أخي الكريم وزادك الله من العلم والمعرفة*




اشكرك حبيبي الغالي 

على المرور وعلى ردك الطيب يا ورده

ربي يسلمك ويخليك 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عبدالوهاب طاهر (18 يناير 2008)

الله يهديكككككككككككك


----------



## MMQ (19 يناير 2008)

ما شاء الله


----------



## hebahapy_208 (21 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم اولا اذا سمحت انا عايزة الصور لانها مش موجوده فانا فى مرحلة التخرج ومشروع هو مدينة الاقتصاد والاستثمار واذا كان لديك معلومات او مشاريع مماثلو ارجو المساعدة بها ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## علي بن سجاد (21 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووورين ع المرور 

وماادري والله الصور ليش راحت 

واختي العزيزة

ان شاء الله كم يوم واسوي موضوع من جديد 

وارسلك رابط الموضوع 

تحياتي لكِ


----------



## hebahapy_208 (24 فبراير 2008)

اشكرك كثيرا على اهتمامك وردك السريع على الموضوع ولاكن واذ لم يكن هناك مبالغة او الحاح فى طلبى فانت تعلم انه لايوجد الكثير من الاهتمام بالمبانى التجارية والاسواق المالية فى مجتمعنا فمعلوماته ضئيلة قد لا تذكر ومشروعك سيمنحنى الكثير من المعلومات ارجو منك المساعدة بأقصى سرعة جعل الله لك الخير دائما فى الرزق والعمل والحياة


----------



## nosleep (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا على المشاركة القيمة و لكن انا بحاجة فعلية لهذا المشروع للاستفادة منه في تصميم مشروع التخرج و للاسف فان الصور لا تظهر كما انني بحاجة الى البرنامج الوظيفي الخاص به اذا كان هذا ممكنا مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## agms909 (22 فبراير 2009)

مفيش صور ظهرت معى خالص يا ريت ممكن تظهر بقة لانة شكلة مشرو ع جميل


----------



## ابو هدير (22 فبراير 2009)

مشروع رائع واكثر من رائع والفكره مميزة


----------



## eng mano (22 فبراير 2009)

الفكرة الفلسفية رائعة وممتازة ولكن نطلب اعادة الصور لأنها غير ظاهرة


----------



## ميرا1985 (4 أبريل 2009)

مشكور 
بسي الصور ما عم تنفتح


----------



## mayoosh (9 أبريل 2009)

*pleasss help*

ارجو من الاخ الكريم صاحب هذا 
المشروع يبعت ع الاقل البرنامج الوظيفي لمشروع سوق الاوراق المالية 
رغم ان الصور لم تظهر عندي ابدا
لان المعلومات حول هذا الموضوع بالذات قليلة لذلك ارجو المساعدة 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ريتشارد ماير (12 أبريل 2009)

ممكن اعادة رفع الصور اخي العزيز بسبب عدم توافرها وانا بحاجة ماسة لمثل هذه المشارع باعتبار مشروعي التخرج عن البورصة وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالقوي الشميري (2 مايو 2010)

عمل رائع


----------



## mohamed2009 (3 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## مطيع يحيى (4 مايو 2010)

رائع


----------



## myaa67 (2 أغسطس 2010)

اين البحث


----------



## dahenar (16 نوفمبر 2010)

جيد جدا


----------



## صدام اللواء (10 مارس 2012)

مشكورين بس الصور ما ضهرت


----------



## etshawy (7 مايو 2012)

المشروع غير ظاهر عندى ؟؟


----------



## eng_youya (29 سبتمبر 2012)

اين الصور رجاء رفعها مره اخري


----------



## samaoual (21 أكتوبر 2012)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## q8-ti (9 نوفمبر 2012)

etshawy قال:


> المشروع غير ظاهر عندى ؟؟



و عندي بعد نفس الشي ،،، اتمنى اما يتم اعادة رفع الصور أو حذف الموضوع


----------



## samaoual (22 نوفمبر 2012)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## pepo_pepo2000 (10 أبريل 2013)

100 100


----------



## احمد نريمان (18 أغسطس 2013)

اين المشروع هل تمت ازالته


----------



## radya (19 أغسطس 2013)

مجهود واضح
سلمت يداك


----------



## radya (19 أغسطس 2013)

مجهود واضح 
سلمت يداك .


----------

